

The Shame of Our Prisons: New Evidence - bonemachine
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2013/oct/24/shame-our-prisons-new-evidence/

======
bonemachine
Interestingly, and contrary to the stereotype of most prison rape being
perpetrated by proverbial "bunkmates":

 _The new studies confirm previous findings that most of those committing
sexual abuse in detention are corrections staff, not inmates. That is true in
all types of detention facilities, but especially in juvenile facilities._

~~~
DamnYuppie
That is so disturbing it exceeds my meager vocabularies ability to adequately
to express my disgust.

~~~
bonemachine
Yup. Going by their numbers, that's easily tens of thousands of serial rapists
/ harassers on the government payroll. Well beyond the scale of say, what the
Catholic Church has pulled off in recent decades.

Main difference being, of course, that our society tacitly believes that if
you're in jail:

(1) you must have done something wrong, otherwise you wouldn't be there.

(2) therefore, on some level you pretty much deserve whatever happens to you
there, right?

(3) and if it does you can go ahead and whine about it, but we're not going to
scratch our heads over what happens to anyone sorry enough to land find
themselves in the 2.3 million-strong population of our internal gulag (ah,
"correctional") system, anyway.

